# **missing pug- please help**chester**



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

Thomas is a rescue dog, he was found in a pOund in chester and recued by 'pug rescue'

He has been happy in his new home for many months.

Unfortunatly the postman left the front gate open and Thomas has wandered.

Please help if you live in or around Bruera, Chester. Thomas went missing yesterday and hasn't been seen since. Any suggestions, help or advice would be very much appreciated. Thanks.

THOMAS IS A FAWN MALE PUG PLEASE CONTACT US IF YOU FIND HIM!

DogLost.co.uk - THOMAS's Lost Dog Poster


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

DogLost.co.uk - THOMAS's Lost Dog Poster

poster of thomas above


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

So sad hope they find him soon


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

archielee said:


> So sad hope they find him soon


me too, thankyou


----------

